# Looking for Logging Job in CT Licensed/Insured



## netreelive (Feb 19, 2009)

I currently own a small tree removal company. I climb and remove hazardous trees, etc. I am also a licensed supervising forest products harvester in the state of ct and of course my business is fully insured.

I'm looking for a job doing any kind of logging work making cash (as a subcontractor of course). I'd like to find something part time, maybe a few days a week and will consider 4 days a week. I'm willing to drive about an hour. 

I have all of my own chainsaws and safety equipment and climbing gear. I also have a wood chipper but it's getting a new engine put in right now.

Thanks.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 20, 2009)

*i'll keep you in mind if i get something this year.*

i'm in Glastonbury.i have been bidding but no bites.everyone else i have talked to is slow or gone out of business.


----------



## netreelive (Feb 20, 2009)

Well,
If you happen to land any harvesting or land clearing jobs and need a hand, let me know. I'd be happy to work for a reasonable rate for any logging work. I can also bring a crew of fellers with me if needed. [email protected]


----------



## fishercat (Feb 20, 2009)

*felling is the easy part.*



netreelive said:


> Well,
> If you happen to land any harvesting or land clearing jobs and need a hand, let me know. I'd be happy to work for a reasonable rate for any logging work. I can also bring a crew of fellers with me if needed. [email protected]



ii have that completely under control.

sometimes getting the debris out gets labor intensive.i have about 30 red and white oaks i need to get down a tricky yard with a steep hill.gound is gonna have to dry up damn good before anything is done.i dropped the trees a year ago.


----------



## netreelive (Feb 22, 2009)

*chipping*

well, I'd be interested in doing some sub work just chipping soon so if you're in need, keep me in mind:greenchainsaw:


----------

